# Blijdschap en verdriet



## ThomasK

Gebruiken jullie deze termen nog?

Vermoedelijk opteren jullie eerder voor alternatieven, zoals "blij/ triest zijn". Net zoals "uitkijken naar" mij couranter lijkt dan "zich verheugen op", en "treuren" vooral een heel specifieke lading krijgt. 

Of speelt er nog iets heel anders, en hebben we een ander zicht op die emoties (dat we ze vooral als tijdelijk zien, voorbijgaand, ...)?


----------



## Peterdg

"Triest" wordt bij ons in de omgangstaal niet gebruikt. Het meest courante is: "hij heeft verdriet" of "hij is triest*ig*" (deze eerder in het dialect) of "het is triest*ig*" (in de betekenis van "het is bedroevend").

"Blijdschap" is nu ook niet het woord dat we alle dagen zouden gebruiken; meestal zeggen we: "hij is blij". Maar uitgesloten is het nu ook weer niet: bv. "hij zou niet weten wat te doen van blijdschap" zou hier niet uit de toon vallen.


----------



## ThomasK

Ja, die "triest" is vermoedelijk meer Noord-Nederlands... En ik had er niet aan gedacht: "hij heeft veel verdriet" is heel courant, inderdaad.

@ anderen: vraag is vooral hoe u die emoties het vaakst beschrijft (_Hij/ zij_ ...), en of u daarbij de woorden in de titel gebruikt.


----------



## bibibiben

Ik vind zowel _blijdschap_ als _verdriet_ erg gebruikelijke woorden. 

Voor _verdriet_ zou ik geen gangbaarder woord weten. Woorden als _droefenis, bedroefdheid, triestheid, smart, leed, treurnis _etc. kennen een beperkter gebruik, hebben een net iets andere betekenis of zijn anders nogal schrijftalig.

Een concurrent van _blijdschap_ is wellicht _blijheid_. Zelf gebruik ik die variant alleen in de uitdrukking 'vrijheid, blijheid'. Bij _vrolijkheid_ denk ik meer aan een situatie waarin ook hoorbaar uiting wordt gegeven aan blijdschap. _Vreugde_ komt erg dicht bij_ blijdschap_, maar ik neem dit woord toch niet vaak in de mond, al is dat dan niet omdat het te schrijftalig zou zijn.

Jammer trouwens dat naast _verheugd_ geen zelfstandig naamwoord voorkomt. _Verheugenis_ en _verheuging_ hoor ik niemand nog zeggen. _Verheugdheid_ klinkt mij wel aardig in de oren, maar heeft vrijwel geen treffers op Google.


----------



## ThomasK

Echt waar? Voor mij zijn ze allemaal eerder schrijftalig. 'Vreugde' ligt bij mij ook al moeilijk: helemaal schrijftalig, vind ik. Ik *vergelijk daarbij met 'angst' of schrik', of 'boosheid': die lijken mij veel couranter.* Mij valt trouwens op dat weinigen zich nog _verheugen op_ iets. 'Uitkijken naar', dat wel.

Bij 'blijheid' heb ik een behoudende reflex: de combinatie met '-heid' zint mij niet echt. En nog minder met 'verheugdheid'.

Maar misschien vertrek ik hier te veel van een te individueel aanvoelen... Het kan, hoor.


----------



## marrish

ThomasK, je zou het eens bij kinderen moeten gaan vragen of ze zich nog op iets verheugen. Groetjes.


----------



## ThomasK

Goed idee! Maar dan zal ik snel klaar zijn, denk ik. Verdriet zullen ze nog hebben, lijkt mij, maar "blijdschap", "vreugde", zullen ze zeker niet combineren met "hebben" - en "uit ...". Misschien is het probleem het gebruik van emotiebeschrijvende substantieven: het is op zich al te formeel, denk ik.
Maar ik zou toch eens kunnen proberen te onderzoeken in jeugdliteratuur of zo.


----------



## bibibiben

Het is mij niet duidelijk waarom _blijdschap_ en _verdriet_ als nogal ongebruikelijke woorden worden afgeschilderd, zonder dat dat zou gelden voor andere woorden die een emotie of gevoel uitdrukken. 

Natuurlijk, het adjectief _blij _wordt vaker gebruikt dan het abstractum _blijdschap_, maar hetzelfde geldt voor de woordparen boos - boosheid, woedend - woede, verlegen - verlegenheid, bazig - bazigheid en ga zo maar door. De lijst is eindeloos. Voor vrijwel al deze woordparen geldt dat, zeker in de gesproken taal, het adjectief/bijwoord vaker over de tongen zal gaan. De nominale varianten vallen in een (iets) hoger register, kunnen alleen gebruikt worden in (licht) ongewone constructies of het wordt meteen zo'n mondvol. Overigens geldt in het algemeen dat nominalisatie in de geschreven taal gebruikelijker is dan in de gesproken taal.

Enkele voorbeelden:

Adjectief: Ik ben blij.
Nomen: Ik voel blijdschap.
Nomen: Ik ben vervuld van blijdschap.

Adjectief: Ik ben boos.
Nomen: Ik voel boosheid in mij.
Nomen: Ik word overvallen door boosheid.

Adjectief: Ik voel me weer verlegen worden.
Nomen: Ik voel weer verlegenheid opkomen.

Adjectief: Ik zie dat je weer bazig doet.
Nomen: Ik zie weer bazigheid bij jou.
Nomen: Ik zie dat je weer last hebt van bazigheid.

Het woordpaar verdriet - verdrietig is een interessant geval, omdat de nominale variant _ik heb verdriet_ niet in een hoger register thuishoort en ook niet ongewoner klinkt dan _ik ben verdrietig_.
Adjectief: Ik ben verdrietig.
Nomen: Ik heb verdriet.

Nu wil dat niet zeggen dat abstracta als blijdschap, boosheid, verlegenheid in alle omstandigheden ongewoon aandoen. Sterker nog, er is een zee aan voorbeelden te bedenken waar de nominale variant heel vertrouwd of zelfs vertrouwder aandoet:

Gangbaar: Ik sprong een gat in de lucht van blijdschap.
Nogal krukkig: Ik sprong een gat in de lucht omdat ik blij was.

Gangbaar: Uit pure blijdschap omhelsde ze mij.
Ook mogelijk (maar _puur_ moet het veld ruimen): Omdat ze zo blij was, omhelsde ze mij.

Gangbaar: Ze kon haar blijdschap niet meer verbergen.
Mogelijk, maar zeker niet gangbaarder: Ze kon niet meer verbergen dat ze blij was.

Gangbaar: Jouw blijdschap werkt aanstekelijk.
Mooi is anders: Dat je zo blij doet/bent, werkt aanstekelijk.
Ook niet echt een pareltje: Jouw blije houding werkt aanstekelijk.

Voorbeelden met _boosheid_:

Gangbaar: Zijn stem trilde van boosheid.
Nogal krachteloos: Zijn stem trilde omdat hij boos was.

Gangbaar: Wie uit boosheid handelt, kan daar later spijt van krijgen.
Nogal eigenaardig: Wie handelt wanneer hij boos is, kan daar later spijt van krijgen.

Gangbaar: Ik kon mijn boosheid niet langer bedwingen.
Abominabel: Ik kon het feit dat ik boos was niet langer bedwingen.

Gangbaar: Jouw boosheid schrikt mensen af.
Mogelijk, maar zeker niet gangbaarder: Dat je (zo) boos bent/doet, schrikt mensen af.
Alternatief: Het schrikt mensen af als je (zo) boos doet.


----------



## ThomasK

Waarom heb ik die vraag gesteld? Omdat ik dat gevoel heb - of had. Ik wilde verifiëren of dat kon kloppen.

Nu, hartelijk dank voor die indrukwekkende lijst hierboven.

Eerst even: het ging mij niet alleen om de woorden in de titel. Ik wilde het wel breder zien.

Inzake *'verdriet/ig'* vergis ik mij gewoon, vrees ik; het is inderdaad hetzelfde. Die *'blijdschap'* na 'uit': inderdaad, er is geen andere mogelijkheid; qua register is dat inderdaad niet (of nauwelijks) anders dan 'blij zijn'. Ik zou er wel ook *'bang/angst'* aan toevoegen: het lijkt mij zowat hetzelfde register ('schrik' ook). Bij *'(zich) verheugen/vreugde'* - waarvan ik even dacht dat ze etymologisch verwant waren, maar ten onrechte - vind ik dat beide wel helemaal in het hoger register thuishoren - en daarom wat ongebruikelijk zijn. Met 'boos/heid' heb ik evenmin dat probleem.

Ik meende echter ook iets gelijkaardigs te zien met *'liefde/ liefhebben'*. Ik mis een simpel equivalent voor 'to love' (zonder romantische connotatie): 'liefhebben' klinkt hoogdravend, 'graag zien' klinkt al onmiddellijk romantisch, 'houden van' kan ook te verheven klinken, lijkt mij (vergeleken met 'iets mooi/... vinden'). Voor 'joy' in het Engels klinkt *'vreugde'* al weer veel hoger qua register, vind ik; het lijkt mij wat ongewoon worden.

En dus dacht ik dat wij nu misschien op andere manieren over gevoelens spreken. Maar daar doe ik aan oververalgemening, neem ik aan, en trek ik foute, of te brede, conclusies uit observaties die niet door iedereen gedeeld worden.

Tja, ik dacht maar. Ik denk nog even verder of inzake andere emoties nog elementen vind ter ondersteuning van de hypothese dat wij geregeld informele varianten missen.


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Die 'blijdschap' na 'uit': inderdaad, er is geen andere mogelijkheid; qua register is dat inderdaad niet (of nauwelijks) anders dan 'blij zijn'. Ik zou er wel ook 'bang/angst' aan toevoegen: het lijkt mij zowat hetzelfde register ('schrik' ook).



Dit is dus veel algemener te trekken. Nominalisatie is dan wel een kenmerk van de schrijftaal, maar zoals ik ook zei, is nominalisatie meer dan eens óók in de gesproken taal de beste optie, simpelweg omdat adjectivering ongewoon of zelfs krom Nederlands oplevert. Dan gaat het dus niet alleen om abstracta als _blijdschap, angst_ of _schrik_, maar ook om _boosheid, bazigheid, trots, gedrevenheid, jaloezie, woede, verlegenheid, arrogantie_ en noem maar op. De voorbeelden die ik in mijn vorige post voor _blijdschap_ en _boosheid_ gaf, zijn moeiteloos door te trekken naar alle andere emoties, opwellingen en (on)deugden.



ThomasK said:


> Voor 'joy' in het Engels klinkt 'vreugde' al weer veel hoger qua register, vind ik; het lijkt mij wat ongewoon worden.



Is dit niet een andere kwestie? Het Engels heeft een geheel ander mozaïek van betekenisvelden opgebouwd dan het Nederlands. Daar waar het Engels nog _joy_ gebruikt, wil het Nederlands al snel uitwijken naar een andere term dan _vreugde_. Bijvoorbeeld naar _plezier, blijdschap, pret, genot_ enz. Andersom wringt het ook: daar waar het Engels niet graag meer _gladness_ gebruikt, kan het Nederlands nog willen blijven hangen in _blijdschap_. Dus ook al zal een gemiddeld woordenboek voor _joy_ als eerste het Nederlandse _vreugde_ aanbieden en voor _blijdschap_ met _gladness_ op de proppen komen, meer dan eens zullen deze vertalingen niet voldoen.



ThomasK said:


> Ik meende echter ook iets gelijkaardigs te zien met 'liefde/ liefhebben'. Ik mis een simpel equivalent voor 'to love' (zonder romantische connotatie): 'liefhebben' klinkt hoogdravend, 'graag zien' klinkt al onmiddellijk romantisch, 'houden van' kan ook te verheven klinken, lijkt mij (vergeleken met 'iets mooi/... vinden').



_Houden van_ is in Nederland heel gebruikelijk, maar _graag zien_ juist weer niet. _Graag zien_ heeft ook geen enkele romantische connotatie, zoals in Vlaanderen kennelijk wel. Los daarvan kun je _to love_ inderdaad vaak het beste omschrijvend vertalen. Met _dol zijn op, heerlijk vinden _of_ graag doen_ bijvoorbeeld. Het verband met de kwestie van nominalisatie en adjectivering zie ik echter niet. Zitten we nu niet op een heel ander terrein?


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp, hoor, en ik erken: eventueel breng ik het niet goed onder woorden, omdat het alleen een aanvoelen had.

Nu, ik zou dit nog toevoegen aan jouw opmerkingen:
 - akkoord dat substantieven vaak heel nuttig zijn om naar emoties te verwijzen, maar bij een aantal lijkt mij een registerverhoging onvermijdelijk - en dat vond ik vreemd (in mijn ogen oudere woorden, zoals _verdriet, vreugde_, enz.); achteraf bleek dat alweer te breed geformuleerd
- joy/ vreugde, love/ houden van: ik onderkende een verband omdat we opnieuw die registerwissels vaststellen (naar mijn gevoel) - en omdat het bijna over andere concepten lijkt te gaan, meende ik...


----------

